# Show me your Mayos!



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think there's a thread for Mayones guitars yet that we can just go to for our fix so I figured why not start! 

I'll start it off with my Duvell Elite 7 coming in a couple more days! Have a few Regiuses I will set time aside for photographing soon as well 











And my green beast that I miss dearly


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, I wanna try one of those Duvell's.

Heres my Setius

Still my favorite flame top Mayones that I've ever seen


----------



## Omrat (Jun 19, 2015)

My Regius 7:


----------



## JerichoCheng (Jun 19, 2015)

photos by Jackel Pun


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh this is gonna be a DAMN GOOD THREAD. Subscribed. Thinking about one of these hard...either an 8 string Regius or a 7 string Duvell...both are calling to me...


----------



## andyjanson (Jun 19, 2015)

Baritone Duvell coming through! Some beautiful guitars in here


----------



## mnemman (Jun 19, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/1kf559


----------



## mnemman (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Jujex (Jun 19, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> Baritone Duvell coming through! Some beautiful guitars in here



I absolutely love this finish, I call it the Post Apocalyptic Earth Storm Curly Wood.

How much are these in comparison to let's say a BFR7 in England? Cause they cost a lot in continental US.


----------



## Millul (Jun 19, 2015)

Drool...too much drool...!


----------



## andyjanson (Jun 19, 2015)

Jujex said:


> How much are these in comparison to let's say a BFR7 in England? Cause they cost a lot in continental US.



Amazingly enough, these work out cheaper than JP7's over here, and way cheaper than BFR's. Explain that.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 19, 2015)

They're more local to you guys than us, so thankfully you guys get great deals on Mayos 

They usually factor costs for importing and stuff into the costs I'm assuming and that's why it's more in the states.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 19, 2015)

This thread has so much want.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## bloc (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's a family shot






All 3 are smooth and creamy, they sound ridiculous. The one on the right has much less bass so it cuts through the mix much better than the other 2.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2015)

Strong first page...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 19, 2015)

If I ever get a minute to take some photos, I'll just edit the rest of the crew into the first post. 3 Regiuses MIA basically 

Does anyone have anything on order? I ordered one in December of last year and it should be done soon.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 19, 2015)

My baritone Setius goth


----------



## Lain (Jun 19, 2015)

So beautiful. Oh my.

How is the build quality in these? Always eyed one of these but heard some bad stories about them in terms of quality control and stuff.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 19, 2015)

Lain said:


> So beautiful. Oh my.
> 
> How is the build quality in these? Always eyed one of these but heard some bad stories about them in terms of quality control and stuff.



Mine is impeccable, but it is quite heavy on the shoulders.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 19, 2015)

They're perfect, I'm actually about to receive my first ever pair of brand new factory builds from them. So I'll have a better gauge against my other guitars, but these are on par with my Blackwaters, and quality wise those are #1 for me.


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 19, 2015)

bloc said:


> Here's a family shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally like the wasabi mayo, has much more kick than your average mayo and not many people can handle it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 19, 2015)

Lain said:


> So beautiful. Oh my.
> 
> How is the build quality in these? Always eyed one of these but heard some bad stories about them in terms of quality control and stuff.



I'd be amazed if you heard several true stories about QC issues - I've owned so many guitars that I'm embarrassed to talk about it, and Mayones has shown me maybe the highest QC of any brand I can think of.


----------



## Duvell (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## jjcor (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a lefty regius 7 on order since March. This thread isn't helping my wait


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've had my custom Regius 6 on order since early December of last year. Needless to say, I'm expecting an August/September delivery but we'll see


----------



## Threadnaught (Jun 21, 2015)

Mine:


----------



## vent187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## narad (Jun 21, 2015)

Threadnaught said:


> Mine:



Winner! I really want to order similar but I'm really worried it'll be the 1 in 5 buckeye burls that doesn't look amazing. Did they let you pick your top?


----------



## Timelesseer (Jun 21, 2015)

Here are a few of my Duvell 7 I got last month. Absolutely love it in every aspect. I really want to get a Mayo 6 and 8 at some point to round out the collection.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Jun 21, 2015)

My Mayoness Duvell Elite 6!















and replaced the Jugg's with Blackhawks!






So much better.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Threadnaught (Jun 21, 2015)

narad said:


> Winner! I really want to order similar but I'm really worried it'll be the 1 in 5 buckeye burls that doesn't look amazing. Did they let you pick your top?



No, I only selected material and finish, not the actual cut. I've yet to see one that looks bad though - plenty of differences, and some more or less dark than others but overall they all look incredible.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Jun 21, 2015)

repost 





















photo by Jackel Pun


----------



## Romeo Knight (Jun 22, 2015)

My Regius 7 Chilli - awesome looking, awesome playing - awesome guitar overall


----------



## jahosy (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 24, 2015)

These are gorgeous, Jesus.


----------



## Millul (Jun 25, 2015)

Looking at this thread with an empty wallet is painful...!!!


----------



## jfrey (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 29, 2015)

mines delicious.


----------



## Ian King (Jun 29, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> mines delicious.



And beautiful


----------



## Lada The Great (Jun 30, 2015)

Where are all the 8-strings?


----------



## vividox (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a stupid/tangential question. What are these called and where can I get them?






As a side note, all the guitars in here are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 30, 2015)

vividox said:


> I have a stupid/tangential question. What are these called and where can I get them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 30, 2015)

ImNotAhab said:


> GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV


 
And they have an Amazon store, and you can order a single in black, all sizes to try.


----------



## vividox (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you very much, guys. Just ordered one.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 30, 2015)

jahosy said:


>



Wooowwwwwwwwwwww. wow. Just wow. Beautiful. my lord


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 3, 2015)

....ty cellphone shots, but here's the current family  have my custom Regius on the way still and that should be done in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## WidekMusic (Jul 3, 2015)

My new Mayo Regius 6


----------



## narad (Jul 3, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> ....ty cellphone shots, but here's the current family  have my custom Regius on the way still and that should be done in the next 2-3 months.



Ah, you snagged that redwood top. Jerk.


----------



## Ian King (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow! Jonathan those are amazing!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 3, 2015)

narad said:


> Ah, you snagged that redwood top. Jerk.



Damn straight  it was really random, I posted a comment on Mucha's photo jokingly saying he should hit me up whenever he wants to sell it and he did almost immediately haha. Couldn't pass it up!


----------



## narad (Jul 3, 2015)

Good strategy. Guitars only pass temporarily through Mucha -- I may have to start doing the same (if I ever had any money!)


----------



## SevenStringJones (Jul 3, 2015)

Swapped the pups in my Duvell. These are Black Water Neo Moderns and I'm not sure that I like them yet. They're lower output and very tight and clear but still quite aggressive.


----------



## Timelesseer (Jul 4, 2015)

The white really pops with the red. Looks great man!


----------



## Casper777 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## vividox (Jul 14, 2015)

Good lord these are some beautiful guitars. I feel like cheating on my Jacksons right now.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jul 19, 2015)

jahosy said:


>




wow, what is the wood on that top?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 23, 2015)

Buffnuggler said:


> wow, what is the wood on that top?



It's bookmatched swamp ash. It's standard on the Gothic series but looks very different when stained because of the deep, open grain on the "waves".


----------



## Yianni54 (Jul 23, 2015)

Duvell Elite Limited

Koa top


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 24, 2015)

Good Lord this thread has me jealous.


So those neck-thru joints are extremely comfortable, I'm assuming. I don't know why, but I don't like the way they look.....and now that I'm trying to articulate the thought, it just sounds stupid. I think I just like the idea of something being there for me to hold (I have like, Paul Gilbert size hands).


Am I just totally ridiculous?


----------



## Yianni54 (Jul 24, 2015)

Very comfy neck joint!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 24, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Good Lord this thread has me jealous.
> 
> 
> So those neck-thru joints are extremely comfortable, I'm assuming. I don't know why, but I don't like the way they look.....and now that I'm trying to articulate the thought, it just sounds stupid. I think I just like the idea of something being there for me to hold (I have like, Paul Gilbert size hands).
> ...



I'd say so 

Extremely comfy necks.


----------



## jahosy (Jul 25, 2015)

Buffnuggler said:


> wow, what is the wood on that top?





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> It's bookmatched swamp ash. It's standard on the Gothic series but looks very different when stained because of the deep, open grain on the "waves".



Yup swamp ash, pores filled with white paint. Meant to replicate the traditional method of preserving timber by filling the pores with beewax, or 'limed' boards.


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 25, 2015)

JerichoCheng said:


> repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is.....


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 2, 2015)

My family


----------



## Simic (Sep 2, 2015)

How did you get a duvell with a hannes bridge? I thought these were fixed spec - hence hipshot only...


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 2, 2015)

Simic said:


> How did you get a duvell with a hannes bridge? I thought these were fixed spec - hence hipshot only...



Owner is my friend  I can tell you that duvell will be fully customizable really soon !


----------



## Jorock (Sep 2, 2015)

I dont have a Mayonnes to post but I must say what I have seen is amazing!


----------



## crushingattack (Sep 3, 2015)

What a nice collection you have! Especially this limited Setius with swamp ash body - it's a pity that this version didn't make it to the standard production.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's my collection! NGDs incoming soon


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 3, 2015)

Simic said:


> How did you get a duvell with a hannes bridge? I thought these were fixed spec - hence hipshot only...



Thanks! Yeah that guitar is a real deal, one of the best I've had


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 3, 2015)

WidekMusic said:


> Thanks! Yeah that guitar is a real deal, one of the best I've had



Hey Widek, what tuning do you put your 6s and 7s in? The same?


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 3, 2015)

Masoo2 said:


> Hey Widek, what tuning do you put your 6s and 7s in? The same?



Hi! Yeah - dropped A


----------



## PickupMagnet (Sep 3, 2015)

Some Stunner there, the pink purple burst is stunning and the white multi lam back is another stunner.


----------



## Simic (Sep 3, 2015)

WidekMusic said:


> Owner is my friend  I can tell you that duvell will be fully customizable really soon !



Damn, that's some good news man, thanks for that! GAS level = over 9000


----------



## SevenStringJones (Sep 5, 2015)

KOA!!!


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 7, 2015)

This thread..


----------



## Casper777 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Here's my collection! NGDs incoming soon


 

Amazing one Jonathan!! especially the first one!!

How do you like thos BKP Blackhawks?? are they ceramic or Alnico versions for the bridge?


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 8, 2015)

Jesus that natural ash is HOTTTTT


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Sep 13, 2015)

Sup fam


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 13, 2015)

Thats one hell of a top.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry about the other guitars pictured, but here's my 4 mayos.


----------



## phonix (Sep 13, 2015)

John_Strychnine said:


> Sorry about the other guitars pictured, but here's my 4 mayos.





Oh wow nice collection! I'm so awed by your playing, you're a massive part of why I just bought my first 7 string. 

My Regius 7


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 13, 2015)

phonix said:


> Oh wow nice collection! I'm so awed by your playing, you're a massive part of why I just bought my first 7 string.
> 
> My Regius 7



Thanks man!
Great looking mayo!


----------



## vividox (Sep 14, 2015)

So, I was looking into Mayos' custom shop this weekend. I don't really have any intention of buying right now, just wanted to see what it would cost to get a dream guitar through them. All I can find is a pretty limited "pick from these choices" type customization.

www.mayonesusa.com/Mayones-RETAIL-Price-List-2014.pdf
http://www.mayonesusa.com/Mayones-Order-Form-2013.pdf

What I would want is the Duvell body style (Duvell only), with a neck-thru design (Regius only), a Floyd Rose (Setius/Regius only), and Transparent Dirty Green Burst/Gloss finish (Setius only).

Is there some kind of a "master build" (Jackson analog) somewhere, or is that all the customization you get?


----------



## andyjanson (Sep 14, 2015)

That's all the customisation you get. For a full custom type job like that, you'd be better off looking elsewhere probably. That said, I'm a firm believer in asking with these sort of things. You never know, and everyone has a price sooner or later.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 15, 2015)

As a guy who's owned and owns several guitars in this point, no one makes a guitar like Mayones does. Look elsewhere but it won't be the same thing, they don't make ground up instruments for people it's customizations.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, there's several things I'd change if full on customization were an option, but, even as is, Mayones builds the best.


----------



## vividox (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

A Setius PRO 7 with the Transparent Dirty Green Burst / Gloss would probably be my best bet then. I don't really have much preference between bolt-ons or neck-thrus in general, but damn Mayones does a gorgeous neck-thru.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 15, 2015)

The Setius is a good guitar, but I've found the Regius to be about 5x better. They're pretty different.


----------



## Simic (Sep 16, 2015)

While on topic; could someone who has owned both the duvell and the regius compare them really quickly? What bothers me about my regius is the upper fret access - the cutaway is too shallow. Is this fixed on the duvell? Any other significant differences that affect the playability between the two?

Oh, and a pic of my regius 6;


----------



## Brodolio (Sep 16, 2015)

John_Strychnine said:


> Sorry about the other guitars pictured, but here's my 4 mayos.


holy sh*t!!!


----------



## vividox (Sep 16, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The Setius is a good guitar, but I've found the Regius to be about 5x better. They're pretty different.


I could see that. I like the specs more, but I just don't like that slanted body style at all.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 17, 2015)

Double double post


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 17, 2015)

vividox said:


> I could see that. I like the specs more, but I just don't like that slanted body style at all.



Yeah the regius is a much better guitar (although very different).

But the neck on the neck on the setius (soft D) is to die for. The regius neck is a full C.


----------

